# did you announce your pregnancy on facebook? and if so - how?



## Sophiiie

So one of my friends just announced her pregnancy on Facebook, and it just got me thinking back to when I announced mine..

Me & OH decided to wait until the 20 week scan to tell everyone, because of a previous loss. We'd told our families and a few very close friends, but not every man & his dog lol

But I remember getting the all clear at the 20 week scan & just putting on facebook "I'M PREGNANT!" - it wasn't exactly well thought out, just excitement :haha:

So I was just wondering whether any of you announced yours on Facebook? And how you did it? I wish I'd thought of something really creative, but I just couldn't contain myself :happydance: x


----------



## xprincessx

not really...i just joined a group on there for expectant teens and everyone guessed from that lol would have been so awkward to post a status about my pregnancy as i have alot of family on there (not close really) but still a bit awkward lol x


----------



## Tanara

The day we found out was my bestfriend/OHs bday party so the OH got hammered and couldnt keep it in ended up telling everyone. (of course we told out family within 30 min of finding out)

So i jut kinda posted things and the people who didnt know clued in. I could care less what anyone had to say. Everyone knows that if they dont like what i do or say to ignore me. Only had one negative thing said and it was from my cousin.


----------



## Jadelm

I just put '.. is bored of keeping secrets, I'm pregnant!' it was only like a week after I found out :haha: xxx


----------



## bbyno1

i wouldnt put it up on facebook i dunno why lol
id just rather people see me around if they saw me pregnant kinda thing x


----------



## Sophiiie

Jadelm said:


> I just put '.. is bored of keeping secrets, I'm pregnant!' it was only like a week after I found out :haha: xxx

haha that's what I thought I was gonna do, I kept wanting to put statuses about things I'd seen that I wanted to buy for the baby, it was killing me not to :haha:


----------



## jenniferannex

i waited until i was 15 weeks, then couldnt wait any longer, i didnt announce it i just put my scan pictures up :D and everyone knew from that xx


----------



## Leah_xx

I just put 17 weeks down. 23 more weeks to go till mommy gets to meet you Gracelynn Elizabeth. I had people commenting me and congratsing me. But on myspace people were spreadin rumors about it. So i just told the the truth


----------



## FayDanielle

I just posted my 15+3 scan picture!!
Everyone was so excited!

These are some of the comments I got on the scan picture!
Who's is this x 

Woahhhh, when did you did out x 

Omg!! Congrats!

Woooah! congrats! :)) xxx

wow you kept that quiet! congratulations x

aw congratulations to both of you x



Everyone was really nice :)
xx


----------



## v2007

I just put the pic of my CB Digi as my profile pic, then posted it to my wall. 

V xxx


----------



## Lydiarose

No not my thing


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

My grandmom was pregnant a total of 9 times, but she only has 3 live children. She has some kind of hormonal imbalance that was preventing her from carrying past 3 months. So she had to get injections when she even _thought_ she could be pregnant to make sure the baby survived. Therefore it was really important to her that I keep it off of fb until after I was safely out of my 1st trimester.

People knew though, which was the funny thing. Like my friends knew, my family knew, etc. So after I was out of 1st tri I just put my scan pictures up and set it as my profile pic and posted my status as "..is letting the cat out of the bag!"

My aunt commented on it and said, "Ally, you do know you're opening an empty bag, right?" (meaning everybody already knew) :haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

I put mine on facebook after my 20 week scan too! I just put something bout glad my scan went well and im having a girl and then ppl commented it like congratulations didnt know u was pregnant etc.. :haha: xx


----------



## LoisP

i put 'is going to be a mummy' :)


----------



## emmylou209

i only put it on last week and jus put '' has a dancing belly very active baby 2nite'' but my mom had already announced it but we only share a few friends. xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

I never really used Facebook much I use it alot more now but I never announced it on there, I told people in person and then obviously people might of left the odd comment about being pregnant so others may of realised, but I had a massive clear out of friends when I got pregnant and again when I had Laila because didn't want certain people being nosey etc :haha:


----------



## divershona

i couldn't actually remember how i announced it so ive just been a complete wierdo and trawled back through my status's on facebook to find out what i said ...

i put : dear bed, i have missed you dearly and i can't wait til tomorrow night when we are together again and you let me sleep so comfortably, Love me and my wriggly fish :D

the comments i had from that about fish in my bed was hilarious, then had to explain that the wriggly fish was actually the baby in my belly hehe ... alot of people already knew though because i'd seen them and people from college knew the day i found out as i was like HELP when i was in maths seeing as i did a test halfway through class ... don't ask me why then! but i did hehe


----------



## Jadelm

divershona said:


> i couldn't actually remember how i announced it so ive just been a complete wierdo and trawled back through my status's on facebook to find out what i said ...
> 
> i put : dear bed, i have missed you dearly and i can't wait til tomorrow night when we are together again and you let me sleep so comfortably, Love me and my wriggly fish :D
> 
> the comments i had from that about fish in my bed was hilarious, then had to explain that the wriggly fish was actually the baby in my belly hehe ... alot of people already knew though because i'd seen them and people from college knew the day i found out as *i was like HELP when i was in maths seeing as i did a test halfway through class ... don't ask me why then! but i did hehe*

That REALLY confused me then!! I was like.. what you just did it in the middle of your lesson... um.. wtf?! But obvs you went to the loo in the middle of your lesson :rofl: I dunno why the hell that wasn't the obvious thing that came to mind!! :dohh: x


----------



## FunnyFace

I said:'...has bun in oven'. Hehe :) I had loads of comments from that one! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I posted it after my 20 week scan & after we had told family.

I just put something like "Me and James are expecting a baby in August!"
Everyone was so nice :D
x


----------



## divershona

Jadelm said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> i couldn't actually remember how i announced it so ive just been a complete wierdo and trawled back through my status's on facebook to find out what i said ...
> 
> i put : dear bed, i have missed you dearly and i can't wait til tomorrow night when we are together again and you let me sleep so comfortably, Love me and my wriggly fish :D
> 
> the comments i had from that about fish in my bed was hilarious, then had to explain that the wriggly fish was actually the baby in my belly hehe ... alot of people already knew though because i'd seen them and people from college knew the day i found out as *i was like HELP when i was in maths seeing as i did a test halfway through class ... don't ask me why then! but i did hehe*
> 
> That REALLY confused me then!! I was like.. what you just did it in the middle of your lesson... um.. wtf?! But obvs you went to the loo in the middle of your lesson :rofl: I dunno why the hell that wasn't the obvious thing that came to mind!! :dohh: xClick to expand...

okay i know im pregnant and need to pee every 20 minutes or something but no i most definately did NOT pee on a stick in a maths classroom !!!!!! i went to the loo as most people tend to do


----------



## Sophiiie

LoisP said:


> i put 'is going to be a mummy' :)

aww i like that one :) it still gives me butterflies now when people tell ask me if i'm excited to become a mummy :flower:



FunnyFace said:


> I said:'...has bun in oven'. Hehe :) I had loads of comments from that one! xx

that's cute! 



rainbows_x said:


> I posted it after my 20 week scan & after we had told family.
> 
> I just put something like "Me and James are expecting a baby in August!"
> Everyone was so nice :D
> x

yeah we did the same, waited until the 20 week scan & made sure all our family knew first :)


----------



## Mel+Bump

I think I waiting until Id told everyone I wanted to know and after the 12 weeks scan (so I knew everything was ok) and put '...is going to eat chocolate whether baby likes it or not!'

I always felt so so sick after eating chocolate for the first few months. I didnt want to just put ..'is pregnant!', not sure why lol. I put the scan picture up not long after that as well. :)


----------



## jessmckeiver

I just set my status after my 20 weeks scan to 'is going to be a mummy' got some lovely comments and off people i hardly talk to anymore :) since i put that theres about 5 people in my school year found out there pregnant, and due around the same time :) xxx :flower:


----------



## Sophiiie

jessmckeiver said:


> I just set my status after my 20 weeks scan to 'is going to be a mummy' got some lovely comments and off people i hardly talk to anymore :) since i put that theres about 5 people in my school year found out there pregnant, and due around the same time :) xxx :flower:

yeah I found that a lot of people I hadn't spoken to for ages started talking to me after I'd announced mine. quite a few of them that have had babies themselves, so it was nice to be able to talk to them about it :)


----------

